# Seat Leon Cupra 2.0T FSI 240 hp.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It' not 'right' is it?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's not as good looking as the old car in general. And while I don't dislike that picture above, it doesn't really do it for me.

Engine's nice though.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The colour doesn't do it any favours. Nothing wrong with yellow, but that's all washed out...


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Kell said:


> Engine's nice though.


But only front wheel drive though.

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Putting the colour to one side, that is gorgeous IMO! Give me a 3 door in Black please!

This and the new Type R Civic (when it finally get's launched) would both be top of my list if I were in the market, no question!

Having siad that though, does anybody know if there is going to be a Cupra 'R' version? :twisted:

8)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Having siad that though, does anybody know if there is going to be a Cupra 'R' version? :twisted:
> 
> 8)


No the Cupra will be the top model with the FR underneath it, rather than Cupra and then Cupra R


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Having siad that though, does anybody know if there is going to be a Cupra 'R' version? :twisted: 8)


Or Leon Cupra 4.

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/07/15/seat ... uncovered/

8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nah, too 'MPV' for me [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

http://www.seatcupra.net/seat_news/seat_worldwide_news/the_new_seat_leon_cupra.html


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That is very ugly - also looks very cheap inside. [smiley=oops.gif]

No Thankyou.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I like the new Seat Leon. It's a tad more interesting than a Golf. :wink:

Needs 4x4 though with that kind of power.


----------



## Cupra_power (Aug 24, 2006)

They look rubbish in photo's, on the road not to bad but the old R still got the mix just right. (slightly biased of course).

Looks too much like an altea with a bodykit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks totally wrong, Seen one driving about and it didnt look any better in the metal. In fact from some positions it looked even worse than the picture. Dont see why anyone would buy one. Just looks like a reject car with no design flair at all.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The side-on view is gash, front overhang doesn't work, but I like the rest of it.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I have driven a rented Leon in Italy earlier this year and the interior was utterly disappointing. It seemed like plastic boxes put together to make a central console...

From outside it looks good, though.


----------

